# Food Safety News - 06/09/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jun 9, 2021)

*Petitions for large and small changes are piling up at Food Safety and Inspection Service*
By Dan Flynn on Jun 09, 2021 12:05 am For whatever good it will do, you have the right to petition the federal government. However, the industry, consumers, and even foreign governments take one petition process very seriously. It’s the petition for rulemaking at USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). It takes in written requests to issue, amend or repeal regulations administered by FSIS.... Continue Reading


*WHO helps countries assess impact of foodborne illness*
By Joe Whitworth on Jun 09, 2021 12:03 am The World Health Organization (WHO) has developed a handbook for countries to measure their foodborne disease burden. The guide aims to help nations identify food safety system needs and data gaps so they can strengthen national infrastructure and better protect public health. It does not cover chemical hazards, including food allergens. Data requirements and methods... Continue Reading


*Not ready to eat GMO animals? Then you might not want to order the salmon*
By Thomas Gremillion on Jun 09, 2021 12:02 am Opinion Recently, I did something I had not done in a long time. I ate in a restaurant with my family. Actually, we ate on the outdoor patio, since my kids are too young to be vaccinated and we are somewhat more squeamish than average about COVID, but it was nevertheless a refreshing return to... Continue Reading


*Three sentenced in Belgium as part of fipronil egg scandal*
By News Desk on Jun 09, 2021 12:01 am Three people in Belgium have been sentenced for their roles in the 2017 fipronil affair that involved hundreds of poultry farms. Prison terms range from one year to 18 months suspended for endangering public health and damages were awarded to civil parties. Seven individuals and four firms faced the court in Antwerp. Investigations started in... Continue Reading


*Fish Dip recalled over Listeria concerns in connection with Banner Smoked Fish recall*
By News Desk on Jun 08, 2021 04:10 pm Smilin’ Bob’s is recalling Smilin’ Bob’s Original Smoked Fish Dip and Smilin’ Bob’s All Natural Smoked Fish Dip. This recall was initiated as a result of the Banner Smoked Fish, Inc. recall of smoked fish because of possible Listeria monocytogenes contamination. A total of 1,261 cases of Smilin’ Bob’s recalled products were distributed to retailers... Continue Reading


*Children in Iowa hospitalized with E. coli infections; investigators looking for cause*
By News Desk on Jun 08, 2021 04:05 pm Public health officials in Eastern Iowa are investigating a cluster of E. Coli infections that has hospitalized at least three children with a severe type of kidney failure known as HUS. Investigators have not identified a source, but they have begun traceback efforts in hopes of finding a common denominator among the children, according to... Continue Reading


----------

